#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook tasks and subtasks

## sentinela

Hello everyone,

Can I create a subtask in outlook?

Thanks!

Sentinela

----------


## ExlGuru

No, outlook's tasks are all at one level. You can use categories to identify
tasks as subtasks but its not a true subtask.

----------

